# Worm Treatments



## Kaia (Aug 10, 2015)

What are some natural worm treatments for budgies? I just found a worm hanging out from my budgie's bum and can't visit the vet until the end of the week.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are you certain it was a worm, Kaia?

I would call your Avian Vet first thing in the morning and ask what product s/he recommends you use.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340426-common-avian-parasites.html*


----------



## Kaia (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes, I believe it was a worm. It was long l, about an inch long. It was beige colored. It wasn't moving when I took it out but when I cut it in half it was leaking pus-looking fluid. My bird is currently not doing so great and I can't get her to the vet until Friday so I was wondering if there was like a home remedy that I could give her in the meantime.  Can't believe this happened.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think it is very important that you contact the vet immediately even if you can't get her in until Friday, especially if she hasn't been well.

The vet should be able to give you advice over the phone pending the upcoming visit. :hug:

Good luck.

Lady Gouldian Finch .com - Wormout Gel*


----------

